

The best frakking books about the financial crisis - jteo
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/03/updated_the_bes.html

======
jimmyjim
There's also Simon Johnson's '13 Banks', which, frankly, is a better read than
any of these. Be sure to check out his blog - on which he writes a good
summary of the financial crisis: <http://baselinescenario.com/financial-
crisis-for-beginners/>

